# When can growers have scratch?



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

My silkies are 5 months old. Is it okay for them to have scratch? They do love it. I can give them gravel too.

When can they eat layer?


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Feed them layer only when they start laying.... The extra calcium isn't good for them unless they are using it up by laying eggs.

Remember that scratch can easily lead to obesity on chickens and fatty liver disease etc.

I do still give mine scratch, but just watch how much they get..

I will start giving them scratch when they are about two months old, when they have access to dirt. I like using it to train them to come when I call.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Wow , 2months old? For the first 3 months they got chick feed mush as a treat. Then up till now some crumbled up cookies. For a few weeks now they have been getting scratch. Believe me, I have NO problems with obesity here. I feel like I'm always chasing everyone to eat more. So fattening food is okay by me. The silkies all have a good weight like they should. I've spent so much time with them and slowly started to touch them more and more frequently by the time I picked them up they were just docile. It's unfortunate that people think rabbits are great pets. I'd rather have a silkie.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

I like being able to toss them a treat, while calling to them... I am thinking that Tossing chick feed mush at them would be a big fail.


----------

